# Mars hydro complete kit?



## tkmk (Aug 9, 2020)

The mars hydro complete kit 3x3 with the ts 1000 led worth buying? I have never tried indoor yet and saw this kit on amazon and wondering if this set up is any goo


----------



## bk78 (Aug 9, 2020)

That light only covers a 2x2 space


----------



## TropiKanna (Aug 9, 2020)

tkmk said:


> The mars hydro complete kit 3x3 with the ts 1000 led worth buying? I have never tried indoor yet and saw this kit on amazon and wondering if this set up is any goo


I will give you my recently learned experience with their products...

First I own a 39" x 39" x 70" Mars Hydro tent and its is very well made. Real heavy duty zipper, good quality thick canvas material, really good reflective inside, plenty of spots for ventilation both at the bottom middle and upper portion of the tent, a side pocket for the outside to keep such things like meters and such and the part that sold me on the tent was the fact it is constructed with easy to build METAL tent poles. The only thing i wish they included was 3 cross bars for the top instead of 2 however im sure it would be easy to rig something else to use as a bar to hang equipment from.

I also have their TS600 light which I know is only truly 100 watt draw from the wall. And I also know that the TS1000 only draws a true 148-150 watts from the wall. Which even tho it isn't much and even tho people will say they aren't any good... Mars Hydro caught wind of a grower using their light on YouTube that yielded like an 8 ounce plant from this one light... the grow was done in a 2x2 with training methods and such to also increase yield.

So with that being said...

I decided to add a secondary light in my 39x39x70 to increase my yield overall and added a Viparspectra V600 Reflector Series which draws a true 260 watts.

I'm not sure what or if the kits include a canopy fan but if they don't get yourself a couple Vivosun 6 inch oscillating tent clip fans... you'll need em for the light especially... my TS600 alone in the tent keeps my temps at 82F with 55% RH if I run one vivosun fan oscillating next to the light on high speed... if i turn my vivosun fan to low speed then my temp raises to 84-86F with a RH of 45% on average. So I'd imagine the 1000 is a touch hotter but not much. Overall the TS lights are a great buy if youre on a budget but if you have the opportunity or funds and want to still use Mars Hydro lights then i say either purchase a tent kit setup with the newer SP series lights or wait a few months and buy the new FC3000 bar light that they are testing currently


I love @MarsHydrofactory products! Super underrated just because the keep retail cost low and sell a lot of their product on eBay. You dont need a $600 light setup to produce good results. It helps but you don't need it!


----------



## tkmk (Aug 9, 2020)

It says the bloom coverage is 2.5x2.5 and the actual tent is only 2.3x2.3


----------



## TropiKanna (Aug 9, 2020)

tkmk said:


> It says the bloom coverage is 2.5x2.5 and the actual tent is only 2.3x2.3


The TSW2000 kit is nice


----------



## TropiKanna (Aug 9, 2020)

I bought everything separately


----------



## TropiKanna (Aug 9, 2020)

I couldn't get the tent size i wanted in a kit.. 39x39 is kind of odd size


----------



## bk78 (Aug 9, 2020)

tkmk said:


> It says the bloom coverage is 2.5x2.5 and the actual tent is only 2.3x2.3


They also claim it’s a 1000w Light. They have lied to the community about their shit products for a decade now, why stop now.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 9, 2020)

TropiKanna said:


> I will give you my recently learned experience with their products...
> 
> First I own a 39" x 39" x 70" Mars Hydro tent and its is very well made. Real heavy duty zipper, good quality thick canvas material, really good reflective inside, plenty of spots for ventilation both at the bottom middle and upper portion of the tent, a side pocket for the outside to keep such things like meters and such and the part that sold me on the tent was the fact it is constructed with easy to build METAL tent poles. The only thing i wish they included was 3 cross bars for the top instead of 2 however im sure it would be easy to rig something else to use as a bar to hang equipment from.
> 
> ...


‘’Can you post late flower pictures under your spectacular mars light that you boast is so great?


----------



## TropiKanna (Aug 9, 2020)

bk78 said:


> They also claim it’s a 1000w Light. They have lied to the community about their shit products for a decade now, why stop now.


But they don't hide the fact or misqdvertise that its an actual draw of 150 watts from the wall?


----------



## TropiKanna (Aug 9, 2020)

bk78 said:


> ‘’Can you post late flower pictures under your spectacular mars light that you boast is so great?


And as soon as i have results I will gladly post them... i only just started with a TS600 and I've only sprouts with the right as of now but I have been running a journal and plan on continuing too... i was just simply impressed with the light in itself. And there are tons of posts and reviews (not by mars hydro) showing the end results using their products and they have been astonishing for what the light pushes out.


----------



## TropiKanna (Aug 9, 2020)

And do you own one of their lights? Have you grown anything with their lights? If not then you have no place to even judge their product... how can you speak on a product you know nothing about or have personal experience with? Years ago people said you couldnt successfully grow with CFL lights and look how far that technology has come! Stick to your snake oil salesmen that overcharge you for shit you dont need to be successful in a small grow tent setup. The man obviously isn't looking to harvest and supply dispensaries so take it easy!


----------



## Just Be (Aug 9, 2020)

bk78 said:


> ‘’Can you post late flower pictures under your spectacular mars light that you boast is so great?


Here's a CBD Crack (auto) grown under a TS 600.. (my first grow in 20 years) ..Two days before I harvested 101 grams (dried).
She never got any taller than 11 inches. Second grow (another auto and different strain) ..under the same set up produced 88 dried grams.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 9, 2020)

TropiKanna said:


> And as soon as i have results I will gladly post them... i only just started with a TS600 and I've only sprouts with the right as of now but I have been running a journal and plan on continuing too... i was just simply impressed with the light in itself. And there are tons of posts and reviews (not by mars hydro) showing the end results using their products and they have been astonishing for what the light pushes out.



Oh so you’ve never actually flowered with said light you boast so much about?


----------



## bk78 (Aug 9, 2020)

TropiKanna said:


> And do you own one of their lights? Have you grown anything with their lights? If not then you have no place to even judge their product... how can you speak on a product you know nothing about or have personal experience with? Years ago people said you couldnt successfully grow with CFL lights and look how far that technology has come! Stick to your snake oil salesmen that overcharge you for shit you dont need to be successful in a small grow tent setup. The man obviously isn't looking to harvest and supply dispensaries so take it easy!


Yeah I ran one of their lights 6 years ago. My harvest was fluffy trash.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 9, 2020)

TropiKanna said:


> And as soon as i have results I will gladly post them... i only just started with a TS600 and I've only sprouts with the right as of now but I have been running a journal and plan on continuing too... i was just simply impressed with the light in itself. And there are tons of posts and reviews (not by mars hydro) showing the end results using their products and they have been astonishing for what the light pushes out.


Reviews like this one?


----------



## mauricem00 (Aug 9, 2020)

bk78 said:


> They also claim it’s a 1000w Light. They have lied to the community about their shit products for a decade now, why stop now.


every led grow light maker make exaggerated claims about their product. the bestva looks like a good light but I can't find information on the diodes they use ur the efficiency of the light. I am considering getting the 1000 for a test grow in a 2ft by 2ft closet lined with Mylar I Like the fact that they add 420 and 470nm diodes but am concerned about the quality of their diodes. but I can't afford cree diodes


----------



## bk78 (Aug 9, 2020)

mauricem00 said:


> every led grow light maker make exaggerated claims about their product.


Really? When I bought my lights they claimed 650w and are 650w?

And any other LED company worth a shot also claims their actual wattages as well.


----------



## J232 (Aug 9, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Reviews like this one?
> 
> View attachment 4648561


Haha shit, I was looking for that screen shot yesterday, the post disappeared pretty quick or I couldn’t find it anyways at the time.


----------



## tkmk (Aug 9, 2020)

Any recommendations for better complete kits?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 9, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Reviews like this one?
> 
> View attachment 4648561


Fire the photoshop guy ... he sucks


----------



## J232 (Aug 9, 2020)

tkmk said:


> Any recommendations for better complete kits?


There are a couple places in Canada, I’m guessing you are USA by that bud can though. Check the popular online hydro stores, they usually have a complete kit section.


----------



## Neverwill (Aug 9, 2020)

I bought one of their tents 3x3x6 and the zipper and stitching has loads of tiny holes where the light seeps through.


----------



## TropiKanna (Aug 9, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Reviews like this one?
> 
> View attachment 4648561


Say whatever you would like about it. You turned this into a pissing competition. Youre not better than anyone else because you run a bigger light or a more expensive light. The canna-community should be about growers sharing info... not being a dickhead that thinks nobody can achieve decent results with a more inexpensive light maybe being on a budget, just because yours was hundreds of dollars more. There are legitimate results pulled with these lights regardless of how angry it makes you or how much you feel you want to disagree. 

And i never claimed to have completed a full grow with these lights... check my comments... i simply said I just started using it and was already impressed. I also mentioned i added a second light because i knew it was only 100 watt draw... so let's speak facts if we're gonna talk shit. And the mars hydro light you ran 6 years ago? I'm assuming this wasn't the same lights that are out now? If they are then my apologies... if they are not then your experience is irrelevant bud


----------



## tkmk (Aug 9, 2020)

I didnt want to start a fight here lol just looking for advise so if someone does not like this setup what are your recommendations instead i am listening.


----------



## TropiKanna (Aug 9, 2020)

tkmk said:


> I didnt want to start a fight here lol just looking for advise so if someone does not like this setup what are your recommendations instead i am listening.


You didnt start anything... some people were just not raised with any manners or conversation skills. Not your fault at all. If you are just starting out then my opinion is it'll be a good starter setup. If you find your yields lacking later on then you can always upgrade individual components of your grow space.


----------



## TropiKanna (Aug 9, 2020)

Neverwill said:


> I bought one of their tents 3x3x6 and the zipper and stitching has loads of tiny holes where the light seeps through.


You should contact them.. mine is the next size up and my zipper doesn't allow any light through the teeth


----------



## Matfkn (Aug 10, 2020)

tkmk said:


> The mars hydro complete kit 3x3 with the ts 1000 led worth buying? I have never tried indoor yet and saw this kit on amazon and wondering if this set up is any goo


Hi, newbie here but I give you my 2 pence, I was in the same situation and I did my research, check the current specs of the light (real wattage) , I was with 600w hps in cooltube but due to very hot external temp I decide to switch to led , Compare the true wattage, number in the model does not reflect it, in the end I pick one ts1000 for veg ( space 80x60x160 cm) real wattage 150w, and ts3000 for flower ( space 1x1x1.8 m) , real wattage 450w, I’m still on the go but so far I do not complain about it, check on YouTube , there are some people that achieve pretty good result like Bill ward or Grass in class , check MIGRO reviews as well.
Obviously if I had the budgets my choice would been different, anyway so far i do not complaint. good luck and happy growing.


----------



## Just Be (Aug 10, 2020)

If I were to need to replace the TS 600, I'd go with this..


https://cobshop.net/shop/ols/products/autocob-55


----------



## budman111 (Aug 10, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Reviews like this one?
> 
> View attachment 4648561


Great Photoshop skills they have, says it all about the confidence they had in those LED panels


----------



## tkmk (Aug 10, 2020)

Anyone use panthrx mini ll led light? Says its 320w and should be ideal for a 4x4 tent


----------



## pistolpete43 (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## BranKris630 (Oct 12, 2020)

Here's a few pix of buds at 6 weeks into flower under the same mars hydro light. I have many more if you need. 1st is wedding cake 2nd is a dozcotti #2


----------



## BranKris630 (Oct 12, 2020)

Few more under mars hydro ts1000. I do have 3 in a 4x4 tent. They are not the best you can get. They are the best I've found for an affordable price. Dense buds n always frosty.


----------



## jonnynobody (Oct 12, 2020)

tkmk said:


> I didnt want to start a fight here lol just looking for advise so if someone does not like this setup what are your recommendations instead i am listening.


If you're looking at a mars unit I would suggest you look at the spider farmer unit instead. With the SF units you get name brand samsung LED chips and name brand drivers. Mars uses no name everything. There has been chatter about mars using name brand components in the future. Until then spider farmer is the better option. Man these LED threads sure do get dicey. I feel like I gotta bring a shank with me into this bitch just to walk out alive


----------



## jonnynobody (Oct 12, 2020)

BranKris630 said:


> Few more under mars hydro ts1000. I do have 3 in a 4x4 tent. They are not the best you can get. They are the best I've found for an affordable price. Dense buds n always frosty.


Looking good brotha!

Edit: Looking good sister. Just saw the fingernails


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 12, 2020)

jonnynobody said:


> Looking good brotha!
> 
> Edit: Looking good sister. Just saw the fingernails


Never know about some " brothas " nowadays


----------



## Gobi (Oct 12, 2020)

jonnynobody said:


> If you're looking at a mars unit I would suggest you look at the spider farmer unit instead. With the SF units you get name brand samsung LED chips and name brand drivers. Mars uses no name everything. There has been chatter about mars using name brand components in the future. Until then spider farmer is the better option. Man these LED threads sure do get dicey. I feel like I gotta bring a shank with me into this bitch just to walk out alive


My TS3000 uses Epistar chips and Mean Well drivers. Epistar may not be Samsung, but it isn't trash. Nothing anything against the other brands, but Mars Hydro makes good stuff.


----------



## BucketGrower (Oct 12, 2020)

Hell yeah, I'm rocking a dimmed down tsw2000 in my 2x2 tent. Kicking ass in veg. The diodes are bright! Beating the hell out of the clunkyness of an HPS setup or MH.


----------



## NukaKola (Oct 12, 2020)

Mars>SpiderFarmer>Alibaba>HLG/Timber/Fluence/Gavita/ChilLed


----------



## BranKris630 (Oct 13, 2020)

Lol ah ya that's my wife's hand in that pic. Its a team grow ill say that. As for the lights. Obviously there's better out there. I did want spider farm but it was a month longer delivery at the time so I got the mars. It worked good so I got more. I have 2 1000, 1 2000 and 1 so 150 1000. It does very well for what I paid and haven't had an issue with any of the 4 lights and on my 3rd grow. I posted pix because someone asked for pix grown under Mars lights. Im not a professional weed photographer but I do work at a dispencery and part time for a commercial grow. Mars light can grow bud as good as the big boys, just won't have the same weight imo.


----------



## jonnynobody (Oct 13, 2020)

BranKris630 said:


> Lol ah ya that's my wife's hand in that pic. Its a team grow ill say that. As for the lights. Obviously there's better out there. I did want spider farm but it was a month longer delivery at the time so I got the mars. It worked good so I got more. I have 2 1000, 1 2000 and 1 so 150 1000. It does very well for what I paid and haven't had an issue with any of the 4 lights and on my 3rd grow. I posted pix because someone asked for pix grown under Mars lights. Im not a professional weed photographer but I do work at a dispencery and part time for a commercial grow. Mars light can grow bud as good as the big boys, just won't have the same weight imo.


Friend of mine I grew up with who has much more expendable cash than myself bought several of the high end LED lights when he first started growing about a year ago. $2500+ is what he spent. When he needed more lights he hopped on Amazon to see what else was out there. Ordered a few mars hydro units. He says the mars units do just as well as the overpriced high end units he initially bought. When he expanded his garden to 3 additional rooms he ordered mostly mars hydro. I think I saw a couple spider farmer quantum boards in there also. Predominantly mars though. When you're running a business and your electric bill is $1150/month what name is on the light isn't all that relevant. What the light can do and how much it costs to get it in your garden is all that matters. Keep rocking it man. Your garden looks great


----------



## BluntMoniker (Oct 13, 2020)

So I've been in the market for a tent, and while I wont comment on their "complete kits", the tents look very well made, and are more than double the material thickness of most other brands. Im sure youll have a few pinholes at the stitching, but you get that with almost any tent.

Their lights don't have the best reputation, but I wouldn't think twice about buying a Mars brand tent. The only reason I didn't, is because their 3x3 is actually 39"x39", and I can physically only fit 37" wide in my space >_>.

If I were buying an all new setup, id grab a Mars tent, AC Infinity fan/filter combo, and then do a Samsung strip build or grab another HLG for lighting


----------



## BranKris630 (Oct 13, 2020)

I have vivosun tents, honestly for the money I don't think you can find better. Im not a fan of kits in general but I like mars lights n vivosun tents the new mars lights have a external dial and on off switch now and same price as old style.


----------



## Gobi (Oct 13, 2020)

Same here. I'm running a Mars Hydro light in a Vivosun tent with the AC Infinity fan/filter combo Blunt mentioned. Love 'em.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 13, 2020)

I love my Mars Hydro light.


----------



## BucketGrower (Nov 6, 2020)

Lmao, how/why are you guys getting shocked? You must have pulled too hard on something and now there's a current running through the aluminum hood, are my thoughts...


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 6, 2020)

BucketGrower said:


> Lmao, how/why are you guys getting shocked? You must have pulled too hard on something and now there's a current running through the aluminum hood, are my thoughts...


There's been a few people complaining about getting shocked. Here's one of the threads.





Whos having problems with Mars Hydro


Ok I've seen in a couple posts that a decent amount of ppl are having problems with mars hydro so just wanted to make this thread to see who's all going through the same kind of stuff with them. My problem with them was I bought 2 of their 150w lights from Amazon not used. So I set them up and...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 6, 2020)

BluntMoniker said:


> So I've been in the market for a tent, and while I wont comment on their "complete kits", the tents look very well made, and are more than double the material thickness of most other brands. Im sure youll have a few pinholes at the stitching, but you get that with almost any tent.
> 
> Their lights don't have the best reputation, but I wouldn't think twice about buying a Mars brand tent. The only reason I didn't, is because their 3x3 is actually 39"x39", and I can physically only fit 37" wide in my space >_>.
> 
> If I were buying an all new setup, id grab a Mars tent, AC Infinity fan/filter combo, and then do a Samsung strip build or grab another HLG for lighting


Another sales pitch for over priced un needed fancy. Vivo sun tents are fine. Wind tunnel inlines and vivo filters are flawless beyond the extra bit of sound. Add a CAT fan control. Most expensive thing I will ever suggest. And any quality white brand name LED. I have 14 year old cheap ballasts still going. 3 HLG's in the bottom of the closet. Who's paying you?


----------



## BucketGrower (Nov 6, 2020)

jonnynobody said:


> When he expanded his garden to 3 additional rooms he ordered mostly mars hydro.


What version of light did he end up going with?


----------



## BluntMoniker (Nov 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Another sales pitch for over priced un needed fancy. Vivo sun tents are fine. Wind tunnel inlines and vivo filters are flawless beyond the extra bit of sound. Add a CAT fan control. Most expensive thing I will ever suggest. And any quality white brand name LED. I have 14 year old cheap ballasts still going. 3 HLG's in the bottom of the closet. Who's paying you?


Next time I'll be sure to say "if MICHI-CAN were buying an all new setup" instead of "if I were buying an all new setup" and repeat everything you just said....

You could have just quoted OP and told him your opinion, instead of quoting me acting as if your opinion matters more or less, because vivosun tents and filters, and 14 year old light balasts are what you prefer better.

So thanks for informing me that you can buy a vivosun tent for the same price as Mars or basically anyone else, or that im being paid to say that modern high end LED light brands or self building your own would be a good buy... but didnt really ask you for that opinion, nor do I care what it is.

You must be getting paid by those 14 year old light companies to say that, arent you? Or your Uncle is a vivosun rep, thats what it is isnt it? Your opinion must be bought if its different than mine, right?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 6, 2020)

BluntMoniker said:


> Next time I'll be sure to say "if MICHI-CAN were buying an all new setup" instead of "if I were buying an all new setup" and repeat everything you just said....
> 
> You could have just quoted OP and told him your opinion, instead of quoting me acting as if your opinion matters more or less, because vivosun tents and filters, and 14 year old light balasts are what you prefer better.
> 
> ...


About time you almost talk. I know you can grow. Just the constant advertisements kill me. 

I bought all my goodies with hard work and ebay sales as a partially disabled person. And I never posted a search until less than 2 years ago. Wish I had sponsorship. But too late. Used and top of the line budget ut yields all comers here with cheap 20+ year history water solubles. Tired of hearing it takes this. No it takes a good knowledge and basics. Spat sucks but entertaining and enlightning. I actually still like you. Top that.


----------



## Romulanman (Nov 6, 2020)

I can say for me Mars Hydro tents are pretty great. I own the 4x8, 5x5, 4x4, and the 3x3. They all are great quality. I'll prob up getting the 2x4 as well. 8x8 is also a great deal but no space for that yet.

The mars light t1000 seems to do better at veg than the HLG rspec tho. I will use the T5s until I get a bspec HLG for the veg tent. T1000 is decent besides the amount of heat it puts off compared to the HLG.


----------



## jonnynobody (Nov 7, 2020)

BucketGrower said:


> What version of light did he end up going with?


He bought a lot of the smaller boards because they spread the light better than a bunch of large boards, especially in a large room. We both order our lights through Alibaba now. No state side vendor can compete, because you're completely cutting out the middle man.

I ordered this for my flower room:
660W 6 panel quantum board with lm301b chips and mean well drivers:
https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Shenzhen-sunlight-lm301b-quantum-Bar-grow_62551149687.html?spm=a2756.order-detail-ta-bn-b.0.0.5b7b2fc2nZkQQh
I paid $504. It's on sale for $455 now. Too much power for a tent though.

When I was shopping for an appropriate light for my 5'x5'6.5' nursery tent I went with two of these 110W units for $187 delivered:
https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Full-Spectrum-110W-qb288-Samsung-lm301b_62512497620.html?spm=a2756.order-detail-ta-ta-b.0.0.2b6e2fc2oRi1UG

They worked out fantastic! If I were flowering in my 5'x5' nursery I would add 2 more of these for a total of 440W. They would provide a more even light spread than using a single high powered large board in addition to preventing light burn by spreading the load. Large high powered boards pack a lot of diodes into a very small foot print which can easily burn foliage. Spreading the load through the use of multiple small boards resolves that issue while providing a beautiful spread of light. 4 of these units could be had for under $400 delivered to your front door.

To compare prices look no further than amazon. A 100W board of equal size sold by spider farmer and mars hydro charge about $160 for each board with 10 watts less power than the alibaba boards of the same size:
https://www.amazon.com/Spider-Farmer-Dimmable-MeanWell-Spectrum/dp/B07TS82HWB/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?dchild=1&keywords=spider+farmer&qid=1604755824&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEyQ0c1TVZNVTJQVDBTJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwOTExMDEwMUFLQUhOUUtYRFJQMiZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwODk2MTgwMkZMWlhPTDg1QTNCNCZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2F0ZiZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=

Let's compare here. $160+ sales tax for a single 100W board state side or $187 for two 110w boards across the pond through alibaba? Need I say more?

Alibaba all day babe


----------



## BucketGrower (Nov 7, 2020)

jonnynobody said:


> He bought a lot of the smaller boards because they spread the light better than a bunch of large boards, especially in a large room. We both order our lights through Alibaba now. No state side vendor can compete, because you're completely cutting out the middle man.


Damn, just checked out some other lights on baba. Hella cheap prices if these are correct. I'm looking at 720 watt bar light fixtures for only like 400 canadian. Thxs for the heads up! I was an aliexpress fan but now, this is even better! The diodes might be 2835's on some listed fixtures I believe. How does one know if they are actually 301b?

Upon looking... damn did these prices come down all of a sudden or has alibaba always been this cheap? I know the prices are better when you buy in bulk, but I didnt expect buying directly from the manufacturer would be THIS cheap. 

CA$260.06 /Piece, 1 Piece (Min. Order) SpiderFarmer SF4000. I hope this is correct!


----------



## Dapper_Dillinger (Nov 7, 2020)

tkmk said:


> Any recommendations for better complete kits?


Yea .dont get a complete kit. Do your self. A favor look up the price for each item individually, get the right equipment for your planned growing style. My first light was the mars ts 600 only 90 actual watts. Honestly i wasn't as impressed with the light it runs hot as hell for how small it is. It only flowers 18in x 18in area. My new viparspectra xs2000 pulling 260ish from the wall and is running 10 degrees cooler. I just received my second xs2000 today and the mars hydro is going in the closet. Or i might sell it for 30$ bout what it worth honestly


----------



## Jbomb999 (Nov 18, 2020)

jonnynobody said:


> He bought a lot of the smaller boards because they spread the light better than a bunch of large boards, especially in a large room. We both order our lights through Alibaba now. No state side vendor can compete, because you're completely cutting out the middle man.
> 
> I ordered this for my flower room:
> 660W 6 panel quantum board with lm301b chips and mean well drivers:
> ...


Mate with this setup how do you controll the different stages of growth? Or is it an all in one light that you just set and forget? Im considering somthing like this setup for winter next year, price is very reasonable and I really want to keep my costs down. Im just a hobby/first time green thumb so these do impress me.

FYI I'm east coast aus, so winter is like 15-20 degrees at night and average 20-25 degrees c during the day


----------



## Buddernugs (Nov 18, 2020)

Just pulled an honest 1lb off a mars hydro tsl-2000 with 2 plants in 3 gal smart pots in coco


----------



## Buddernugs (Nov 18, 2020)

Also have a mart hydro ts-1000 in a 2.5x2.5 tent I can’t see her not pulling 6-7 oz


----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 18, 2020)

Buddernugs said:


> Also have a mart hydro ts-1000 in a 2.5x2.5 tent I can’t see her not pulling 6-7 oz


I have a Glueberry Muffins vegging in that set up now.


----------



## Buddernugs (Nov 18, 2020)

4 way lst for 6 weeks from seed and flip you’ll pull at least 6oz


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 24, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Yeah I ran one of their lights 6 years ago. My harvest was fluffy trash.


Come on man, six years ago? You're comparing completely different lights. That comment is just asinine.


----------



## SisterMooo (Dec 28, 2020)

BranKris630 said:


> Few more under mars hydro ts1000. I do have 3 in a 4x4 tent. They are not the best you can get. They are the best I've found for an affordable price. Dense buds n always frosty.


Super nice. I am getting this light today for my next grow... Wonder if I should put it in the tent for the last 2 weeks of flower....


----------



## BranKris630 (Dec 29, 2020)

If you can, then yes! Might turn it down to 75% or less n creep it up a few days at a time but I've added lights towards the end of grows n never been a bad thing. I added a Mars SP 150 hladway threw the flower of one tent n the girls aint pissed ive got more recent pix of fire buds grown under these horrible worthless mars lights


----------



## BranKris630 (Dec 29, 2020)

Jack herer


----------



## BranKris630 (Dec 29, 2020)

Tangieland. We had a ice storm that kept me with no power or lights for 2 weeks. My girls stressed n stretched but didn't die.


----------



## SisterMooo (Dec 29, 2020)

BranKris630 said:


> If you can, then yes! Might turn it down to 75% or less n creep it up a few days at a time but I've added lights towards the end of grows n never been a bad thing. I added a Mars SP 150 hladway threw the flower of one tent n the girls aint pissed ive got more recent pix of fire buds grown under these horrible worthless mars lights


Thanks for the advice. I did put the light in the tent this morning. I just turned it down to 75% thanks.... don't want to freak the ladies out too much!!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 29, 2020)

bk78 said:


> ‘’Can you post late flower pictures under your spectacular mars light that you boast is so great?


Marshydro Pro ll 80... Getting the job done...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 29, 2020)

Marshydro just contacted me about a sponsorship and I'm gonna take it and I'm gonna show ya'll what's up!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 29, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Marshydro Pro ll 80... Getting the job done...View attachment 4781027View attachment 4781032View attachment 4781035View attachment 4781040


I don't understand why this is funny to ya'll when I show you what it does... This place is beginning to get real corny... Yall act like marshydro put yall out of a job or something!!!


----------



## bk78 (Dec 29, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> I don't understand why this is funny to ya'll when I show you what it does... This place is beginning to get real corny... Yall act like marshydro put yall out of a job or something!!!


You quoted a 6 month old post, that’s why I laughed. Also the little blurple isn’t the only light in your tent by the looks of it, so your review is skewed.

enjoy your sponsorship, congrats 

looking forward to you showing y’all what’s sup.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Dec 29, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> I don't understand why this is funny to ya'll when I show you what it does... This place is beginning to get real corny... Yall act like marshydro put yall out of a job or something!!!


Well, bk is a cunt so I don't know why they thought it was funny, but that thing looks like it's one of their first models. Are they giving you another light or are you using that one?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 29, 2020)

bk78 said:


> You quoted a 6 month old post, that’s why I laughed. Also the little blurple isn’t the only light in your tent by the looks of it, so your review is skewed.
> 
> enjoy your sponsorship, congrats
> 
> looking forward to you showing y’all what’s sup.


The point was that the Mars light is for real,I'll put it in a 2x2x3 by itself next run and then we'll cee...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 29, 2020)

I don't want any trouble people,I just want to grow weed and proceed...


----------



## bk78 (Dec 29, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> I don't want any trouble people,I just want to grow weed and proceed...


As do I. Looking forward to firing back up in the real near future myself.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 29, 2020)

bk78 said:


> You quoted a 6 month old post, that’s why I laughed. Also the little blurple isn’t the only light in your tent by the looks of it, so your review is skewed.
> 
> enjoy your sponsorship, congrats
> 
> looking forward to you showing y’all what’s sup.


There's only three lights in that tent,and the Mars Hydro covers the first row of Purple Nuggets... You can feel however you want to feel about Mars Hydro, it works for me and that's what counts, ME...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 29, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> There's only three lights in that tent,and the Mars Hydro covers the first row of Purple Nuggets... You can feel however you want to feel about Mars Hydro, it works for me and that's what counts, ME...


Oh yeah, I won that light in a drawing and I wasn't about to just let it sit in the corner like my other lights while I try to find drivers for them...


----------



## SpideyManDan (Dec 29, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Oh yeah, I won that light in a drawing and I wasn't about to just let it sit in the corner like my other lights while I try to find drivers for them...


Ah ok. That makes sense then, I'm not one to judge with lighting, I'm using some god damn SILs right now.


----------



## Mmcary82 (Dec 29, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> There's only three lights in that tent,and the Mars Hydro covers the first row of Purple Nuggets... You can feel however you want to feel about Mars Hydro, it works for me and that's what counts, ME...


Your all good man, the cheaper LED manufactures like viparspectra and Mars hydro have a fairly new line of lights using the top bin Samsung LM301b diodes along with UV and IR diodes as well as the meanwell drivers..The LED technology in the mainstream is here even for the small garden hobbiest. The price points are pretty competitive. The jokes on people like BK. You can undercut the HPS guys in sales from the lower overhead costs growing with 240v and LED. The the terps, and resin are on point as well..


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 29, 2020)

tkmk said:


> Any recommendations for better complete kits?


Have a look at this. 





Wholesale Kingbrite 240W 2022 hot sale Samsung lm301h with red 660 QB288 v3 Panel Boards grow light with digital dimmer From m.alibaba.com


Wholesale Kingbrite 240W 2022 hot sale Samsung lm301h with red 660 QB288 v3 Panel Boards grow light with digital dimmer from on m.alibaba.com




m.alibaba.com


----------



## SpideyManDan (Dec 30, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> Have a look at this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was told by mars hydro on icmag that any sellers claiming they have lm301h and they are not from the u.s., are lying unfortunately. The h model is specific to u.s. sellers and that's one reason why we have been seeing an influx of LM301Bs in the cheap. It's still probably a good light, but after reading that I felt like it was needed to be shared. Take of it what you will.


----------



## BranKris630 (Dec 31, 2020)

I haven't used a Mars blurple light. I've got the full spectrums in multiple sizes. I know they aren't the best leds I can get. But im on a budget to be modest n those are what I've been able to afford. I do think they perform better than I expected. I have 4x4 tents side by side with the middle open. I recently got a hps im gonna put on one side. I will post some late flower pix soon too. If anyone cares. Honestly I don't take lots of plant pix, jus not my thing, I jjs like to grow n use the stuff. Im not in the loop on the trash talk bout djff lights n all that, also not my thing. I've had negative comments on my lights n started posting comments n pix only to defend what I think is a good product at a decent price. I will say this, I work in a dispo in oklahoma n I see a fair amount of samples from grows that use the best of all equipment n ive learned if you don't really know what ya doin don't make a damn what lights, nutes n air system ya got. Your bud will still be Meh, hope I kept the pot stirred n ill drop some pix of the trash buds mars lights grow soon


----------



## BranKris630 (Dec 31, 2020)

Alien Bubba auto, all mars led


----------



## BranKris630 (Dec 31, 2020)

Strawberry diesel, got the seeds from n 8th i bought from a local dispo.


----------



## BranKris630 (Dec 31, 2020)

Wedding Cake, Dozcotti #4 (cross of biscotti x dosido)


----------



## Hdhkf (Jan 1, 2021)

I grew these GSC under the ts-1000 in a 2x2. 
Yielded 6 ounces.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jan 2, 2021)

Hdhkf said:


> View attachment 4784315
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784316
> ...


Nice! 

People talk a lot about light, but forget how good genetics is really important. That GSC looks great.


----------



## Hdhkf (Jan 2, 2021)

Thanks. I ordered the tsw2000 from Amazon and it gets here tomorrow. It barely fits in a 2x2. I think I'll be okay if I put my scrog low enough.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 3, 2021)

Hdhkf said:


> Thanks. I ordered the tsw2000 from Amazon and it gets here tomorrow. It barely fits in a 2x2. I think I'll be okay if I put my scrog low enough.


tsw 2000 is known for shocking people be careful


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jan 3, 2021)

Hdhkf said:


> Thanks. I ordered the tsw2000 from Amazon and it gets here tomorrow. It barely fits in a 2x2. I think I'll be okay if I put my scrog low enough.


Careful, that thing is going to be a lot of watts for a 2x2. Good thing it has an easy to use dimmer.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 3, 2021)

evergreengardener said:


> tsw 2000 is known for shocking people be careful


Shocking as in surprised, or like an electrical shock???


----------



## BranKris630 (Jan 3, 2021)

Mine has never shocked me, none of my mars lights have. I do have a 2000 in a 4x4 tent so I advise you to have good air flow n cool air cuz that light makes my 4x4 hot so it'll be more heat in your 2x2.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 3, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Shocking as in surprised, or like an electrical shock???


electrical. search it on here, its happened. I've seen it first hand something was leaking current to the whole board if you touched the frame of the light or wires it hung from you would get a good zap. Mars hydros answer was simply dont touch the light. i wont say they will all zap you but the Qc isnt good enough if even one person reports it shocking them


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 3, 2021)

evergreengardener said:


> electrical. search it on here, its happened. I've seen it first hand something was leaking current to the whole board if you touched the frame of the light or wires it hung from you would get a good zap. Mars hydros answer was simply dont touch the light. i wont say they will all zap you but the Qc isnt good enough if even one person reports it shocking them


Is that the only Mars light that does that, I wonder???


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jan 3, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Is that the only Mars light that does that, I wonder???


 have a tsl 2000. It does Not shock to touch and it completely turns off with the timer. Not sure what models are doing it but have read a couple complaints of both.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Jan 3, 2021)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> have a tsl 2000. It does Not shock to touch and it completely turns off with the timer. Not sure what models are doing it but have read a couple complaints of both.


Yeah I have a ts1000 and never had problems. Apparently there was one anecdotal report and everyone took that as truth. I would ask, where is the proof?


----------



## BucketGrower (Jan 3, 2021)

Hdhkf said:


> Thanks. I ordered the tsw2000 from Amazon and it gets here tomorrow. It barely fits in a 2x2. I think I'll be okay if I put my scrog low enough.


I did this in my 2x2 tent. Dimmed it down and it worked perfectly. Wall to wall coverage basically.


----------



## BranKris630 (Jan 4, 2021)

Ya, the whole light shocking comment could be made by competitors or jus assholes. Find me one top brand product rhats NEVER had a electrical issue n ill show you a good liar! If it's faulty return it for another one like we do most products. I've got 4 diff mars lights n only thing that's shocking is the low price for high results


----------



## GTConsulting (Jan 10, 2021)

People worried about heat, why not detach the driver and have it sit outside the tent? my Mars tsw1000 has easily detachable driver/dimmer modules and I run outside my tent.


----------

